# D2G into D2?



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Forgive my noob question, as I don't have too much experience with Moto devices.

I was wondering if there was a way to spoof or sbf a Droid2 Global into a regular Droid 2.

I have a friend who doesn't use the global capabilities and would like to try out some regular D2 roms. Is this even possible? Thanks.

Sent from Thor's hammer!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

These phones have different radio transceivers, thus it's impossible to use D2 ROMs on a D2G.

There are some ported ROMs like Liberty and Fission (and you NEED a special version of those for the D2G), but other than that, no.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I was afraid of that. Thank you for the reply and good info.

Sent from Thor's hammer!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Not entirely true GY..... You can use froyo ones atleast with a little bit of effort. Basically just /system/lib/hw, build.prop, and ril has to be dropped into the rom and it /should/ work right....


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Not entirely true GY..... You can use froyo ones atleast with a little bit of effort. Basically just /system/lib/hw, build.prop, and ril has to be dropped into the rom and it /should/ work right....


That would be correct. The only things different are the radio and cpu. Now we can add the moto-ril.so from lib and of course grab the lib/hw folder (rename the libs to match the D2 ones that it is expecting) then finally edit build.prop to have the radio changes. For instance the d2g has 8 channels vs the 7 of the d2 and some other things. Now that should be the same whether it is GB or Froyo. With Froyo you will need a camera fix that I have to make it unmirrored.

Our MIUI is a port from the Milestone to Droid X to Droid 2 to Droid 2 Global lol. Yes we can definately run Droid 2 roms with a little modification.


----------

